# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Support de Tapatalk ?

## nicroman

De plus en plus d'entre nous tripotons majoritairement les forums / social networks  travers de nos tlphones et autres gadgets mobiles....

Il semble que l'application principale de lecture/sindication de forums soit Tapatalk (et ce  la fois sur iXXXX que sur aXXXX). Je voudrai juste savoir si il tait prvu (ou envisag) de rajouter le support tapatalk sur le forum DVP ?

----------


## Silverscott

En utilisateur averti de Tapatalk je vote pour !! 
 ::ccool:: 

En plus cette application c'est un must !

http://www.tapatalk.com/

----------


## Mister Paul

Up !

Moi aussi je viens d'essayer d'utiliser developpez.net avec Tapatalk mais a n'est pas (encore) intgr au forum
 ::(: 

Admins il parait ici que a se fait en 15 mn de l'intgrer
 :;):

----------


## Gecko

Ceci  t propos sur le bugtracker  :;): 

Votez et  force peut tre qu'Ano trouvera un peu de temps pour faire l'intgration  :;): 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/pro...hp?issueid=599

----------


## Mister Paul

J'ai vot.
Merci
 ::ccool::

----------


## cchatelain

Taptalk c'est payant non ? Perso je prfre un mod qui adapte l'affichage sur les mobiles. Par exepmle, consultez http://forum.circule.org ou http://forum.sadur.org sur ordi puis mobile...

Mais bon, ce n'est qu'un avis. De plus je ne sais pas ce qui existe pour vbulletin.

----------


## hazraael

Dsol, je remonte ce sujet qui commence  dater, je souhaiterais savoir si vous avez avanc sur cette ide ?

----------


## abraxis

Bonjour,

Je me permet aussi de remonter le sujet car il n'y a pas eu de rponse et moi aussi (et je pense que beaucoup d'autres personnes sont dans la mme attente) je vote pour l'intgration de tapatalk ^^

Avoir une version mobile du forum c'est bien mais la navigation via tapatalk est plus rapide et plus simple (c'est mon avis hein  ::):  )

Merci aux responsable de nous apporter une rponse ?

----------


## cchatelain

La rponse est ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...pez-com-place/

----------


## abraxis

Bonjour,

Avoir une version mobile du site/forum est une trs bonne chose (sauf qu'il faut slectionner le type de version...).
Une version mobile du forum ne rpond pas aux mmes attentes qu'une utilisation via Tapatalk.

Merci  l'quipe pour la version mobile ^^

----------


## cchatelain

> Bonjour,
> 
> Avoir une version mobile du site/forum est une trs bonne chose (sauf qu'il faut slectionner le type de version...).
> Une version mobile du forum ne rpond pas aux mmes attentes qu'une utilisation via Tapatalk.
> 
> Merci  l'quipe pour la version mobile ^^


a apporte quoi de plus Tapatalk ?

----------


## Leward

Si tu es pas mal utilisateurs de forum Tapatalk c'est vraiment bien car l'application permet de centraliser les diffrents forums dans l'appli et c'est vrai qu'en terme d'ergonomie c'est vraiment pas mal  :;): 

Si tu utilises un logiciel de forum "standard", c'est--dire phpBB ou autre il existe en gnral des extensions pour activer le support de Tapatalk. Pour des forums "maison" c'est un peu plus compliqu :/

----------

